# cleaning your copper



## blobbottlebob (Feb 19, 2012)

I tried to clean a hutch bottle with a white powdery old substance in it that looked like plaster. I filled it with copper and expected my pellets to easily remove the crud. It wouldn't come out after a lot of shaking. Okay. I gave up. I have no idea what that stuff is - but it had to get into a hutch so presumably it was a powder at one time.

 I removed my copper and tried to clean a different bottle. I left a white residue in it that won't come out! Oh no! I've never had that happen. Any idea on what to use to completely clean off this residue? Lime remover does nothing. I was thinking acid but I don't know what kind. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 19, 2012)

> Any idea on what to use to completely clean off this residue?


 Specifically, I am trying to get the copper clean. It has dried out with a caked on residue on every little piece.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 19, 2012)

Be careful using acid on copper or you may not end up with much copper left.
 I would try a dilute sodium hydroxide caustic type chemical, maybe diluted oven cleaner.  Try on a sample first. Outside.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not sure what to recommend without knowing the chemistry of the troublesome white substance.. but if you find a way to clean the copper, you should employ similar measures getting the hutch cleaned out.. good luck Bob!


----------



## chosi (Feb 19, 2012)

I once got a black, sticky substance on my copper.
 I put the copper in the tumbler with some dishwashing liquid and some barkeepers friend, and ran it (without a bottle) for 24 hours. 
 It worked well - the black gunk was gone, and the copper was shiney and clean.
 But I don't know if this will work for your white substance.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 19, 2012)

Find someone that sells Shaklee Products and get their At Ease. I think that should work.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tips people. I will report back with results. I'm thinking of trying out lesser toxic methods first and moving up to more serious stuff later. Thanks again.


----------



## glass man (Feb 20, 2012)

Once I just put water in a blob with thick gummy stuff..but let it soak for days..that softened it up enough so i could use a mentel clothes hanger straighted out to carefully dig the stuff out and at the last got the small stuff out with a bottle brush...mineral spirits can also soften gunk up....  maybe even putting GO -JO in on top of it and trying to mix it in..it takes oil paint,grease off hands so...maybe..JAMIE


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2012)

Get a small container of plumbers flux at Home Depot and warm some of it up in a bowl in a microwave, just enought to get it to liquidity. Drop your copper in it and stir it around for a little while and the copper should be as clean as new. Pour it into a wire.mesh sieve and run it under some warm water in your sink and then pour it out onto a sheet pan with paper towels on it and dry it off. It will be as good as new....Jim


----------



## druggistnut (Mar 26, 2012)

Bob,
 I just use muriatic acid for about an hour or two. Comes out shiny. I have an old wooden spoon that I stir the copper with, to ensure it all comes in contact.
 Bill


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 26, 2012)

Cool. Thanks again for the tips. I haven't done anything yet but I plan to get around to it sooner or later.


----------

